# Compound bow question



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

As some of you know, I just purchased a new compound bow (tex). However, I am having some problems tuning it just right (tex). I normally like to get my draw weight at about 72.6389 lbs (tex) but when I do this, i can't get my tillers even (tex). So, when I even those up, it changes my draw length by 1/128th of an inch, which drastically messes up my anchor point (tex). This wouldn't matter as much if I hadn't cut all my arrows to exactly 26&13/256th of an inch. I chose that length because it makes all my arrows weigh 413.987678494333 grains exactly (tex). well as you all well know, with that combination of arrow length and draw length, my grip is changed in order to compensate for my bubble level, well my 7 bubble levels that I have installed at several different spots on my bow (tex). So what's happening is with my skewed anchor point, i am unable to see the front right bubble completely (tex). Therefore I have set up a couple of mirrors and prisms, which allows me to see that bubble (tex). I know a lot of people have switched to a system of cameras in order to relay the picture back to the shooter. That will be my next purchase. Anyways, with the extra weight of the mirrors and prisms, my stance is adversely affected (tex). In order to counter balance the weight I wear an ankle weight on my right foot(tex). So my question is what brand of ankle weights do you guys recommend?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like your set up is too complicated, maybe you could simplify in some sort of way but cannot put my finger on how, good luck.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The pink ones.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The root of your problem is that the draw length has become 1/128" too short, correct? You can fix this in one of two ways: 

1) Tie your bow to some kind of tether, roughly 4-6' in length. Attach the other end of the tether to your four wheeler, and set your bow on the back. Then drive aggressively through some rough terrain for about ten minutes. When your bow falls off the rack and is dragged over the rocks, the string will stretch .087%, which should equate to exactly 1/128" of draw length.

2) Take a coarse wood rasp, and remove 1/128" from the web of your left hand.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys is both wrong and it's funny. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good question Idiot !!! *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*

Forget the ankle bracelet !! If I remember right you kind of walk with a gimp ?? Place one sheet of copy paper, 20 lb., under your short leg to help balance you and support the extra torque induced by the bubble levels, prizms and mirrors...
As far as the 7 bubble levels, these will need to synchronized according to the shape, figure and size of your head. I assume, as you stated, you cannot see your front bubble. Try a 'ACME' Bubble Levelor' from the ACME Co. This is an extra eyeball designed to be inserted in between your existing eye's which will control and operate *all * variables affiliated with bubbles, levels, mirrors, prizm's and weights. This is also designed to allow the shooter, such as yourself, to shoot left or right handed and see all desired target area's.

You may also try the ACME 'Quad-Quad Cam System HH20'....this is a sixteen piece cam system designed and engineered system with Helium installation ports. Which, of course, allows the archer to 'lighten the load' as he sees as necessary. Or to add additional forward, reverse or side to side weight.

Hope this helps you Idiot....pm me for more info.... love you


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys,
this is all pretty helpful, but I am not sure I am getting the correct advice yet. If only some person who is very opinionated when it comes to archery and archery equipment would get on the forum and read my pleas for help, then offer *HIS* advice, then I might get the answer I am looking for.

Thanks, 
idiot


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

One simple answer.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

-)O(-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> One simple answer.


Is that an enema? OK, I guess I could try a recurve


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":35zsug9u]One simple answer.


Is that an enema? OK, I guess I could try a recurve[/quote:35zsug9u]

No, it's a G String. I love mine. Wanna see it?

As for a recurve, it's the way to go, sure enough. That way, if you get in recurve range and you have an equipment failure, you can just take an arrow in hand and poke that critter in the eye with it. Alternatively, you can club him over the head with the bow. If that doesn't take him down, strangle him with your G String.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a bow stringer you simple little minion.

It is the *only *tool I need to keep my *recurve * tuned and shooting perfect.

And, in only weighs 3 ounces, and fits into a film canister.

Simplify your life my little Idiot.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

God bless your precious soul! And thank you.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That is a bow stringer you simple little minion.
> 
> It is the *only *tool I need to keep my *recurve * tuned and shooting perfect.
> 
> ...


That is not what I saw you use it for. -)O(-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":1mf961le]That is a bow stringer you simple little minion.
> 
> It is the *only *tool I need to keep my *recurve * tuned and shooting perfect.
> 
> ...


That is not what I saw you use it for. -)O(-[/quote:1mf961le]

Sssssh! That's between me and you precious. -()/>-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I wonder if I should even be listening to tex. His bow has a pony tail. Mine has a doinker!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's not a pony tail! they're "pleasure beads"


----------

